# I found



## carver (Mar 9, 2016)

them Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Woohoo!!!  You sure did Jerry!  That gets the heart pumping!


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 10, 2016)

Tune up that box! 
They seem to be coming out of the woodworks up in Hanging Dog as well. Saw 15 last week.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 20, 2016)

I didn't see any yesterday until I was driving out of the property!


----------

